# 2008 F250 What Do You Guys Think? **PICS ADDED**



## huntermallard (Feb 21, 2008)

Just Curious What Your Review Is On The New 6.4 Powerstroke. Thanks

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MINE 2.5 LIFT WITH 35" TOYO OPEN COUNTRY M/T


----------



## cball917 (Feb 21, 2008)

i work at a dealership and the fuel mileage is horrible. at best 10 mpg


----------



## huntermallard (Feb 21, 2008)

wow...do you know what the deal is?? thats the worst ive heard for a diesel


----------



## wdstang (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont by a 6.0l im sitting on the side of the road right now. 46k miles


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 22, 2008)

Three initials for you.

GMC


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 22, 2008)

cball917 said:


> i work at a dealership and the fuel mileage is horrible. at best 10 mpg



10 mph???  I have a 2006 6.0 and I get 18.2 mph on the highway and about 16.8 mph overall.  How could Ford loose that much fuel efficiency ?


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Feb 22, 2008)

My boss bought one and loves it.  He went from an 06 Dodge 2500quad cab gas to the Ford 6.4.  He definitely gets a lot more that 10 mpg (stock, no chip).  He's out of town but when he gets back I'll ask him exactly what he gets.  I average about 16-17 in my 5.9 Cummins.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Feb 22, 2008)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> My boss bought one and loves it.  He went from an 06 Dodge 2500quad cab gas to the Ford 6.4.  He definitely gets a lot more that 10 mpg (stock, no chip).  He's out of town but when he gets back I'll ask him exactly what he gets.  I average about 16-17 in my 5.9 Cummins.




The 5.9 Cummins is the best diesel out there.


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 22, 2008)

*ford*

I know one guy who made the dealership buy his back and just went and got new GMC, another friend has on in Louisianna and has had it in the shop 3 times already, fuel sucks, @ 100,000 miles you have to change out the exhaust system at least $1500, twin turbo double the trouble. Ford's powerstroke just is not the same as when it was a 7liter. all of the new diesels 08's are getting pretty bad fuel efficiency due to emissions regs and no chips being out yet to work on the engines.


----------



## puredrenalin (Feb 22, 2008)

Ive heard alot like you guys said, bad mileage and high egt's, the cause was the down pipes, not big enough to cool it off, but from guys Ive talked to the love the big power and great torque. Im not up on the Ford TSB's, but supposably they put one out for the hight EGT's and were putting on a 4" downpipe for the turbo.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 22, 2008)

Best fuel milage I could get on interstate was 12.o.  Increased weight accounted for a lot of fuel milage loss.


----------



## stev (Feb 22, 2008)

dfhooked said:


> I know one guy who made the dealership buy his back and just went and got new GMC, another friend has on in Louisianna and has had it in the shop 3 times already, fuel sucks, @ 100,000 miles you have to change out the exhaust system at least $1500, twin turbo double the trouble. Ford's powerstroke just is not the same as when it was a 7liter. all of the new diesels 08's are getting pretty bad fuel efficiency due to emissions regs and no chips being out yet to work on the engines.


$1500 for an exhaust for a gmc .I got an after market 5'' no cat for $700 .lower egts and my turbo spools up faster .plus i like the sound of the turbo spoolin up.2007 duramax 6.6


----------



## wdstang (Feb 22, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Three initials for you.
> 
> GMC



generic made crap


----------



## curtcook (Feb 23, 2008)

cummings is better than stroken any day. cummings turbo diesel kicks #$%@!!!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Feb 23, 2008)

duramax or cummins only way to go right now. 6.0 has major problems goin on right now and it has effected the whole market...trust me if you own one and plan on tradin...do it now...vehicles all depreciate, some just faster than others. id rather have that 6.4l guzzler than a 6.0l. if you own a 7.3 stroker, the market is hot for them now and theyre bringn all the money. you cant drop more horsepower into a smaller liter engine and expect things not to break. 5000 dollar just to repair the 6.0 stroker are the reports im gettin. 6.4 no problems but have talked to several who baby em and are averaging 9-11 mpgs. so if ou own a 6.0 trade, if you dont...run away.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 24, 2008)

i drove one and they have great power and will sit you back in you seat.  The fuel econemy is horrable.


----------



## Hintz (Feb 24, 2008)

curtcook said:


> cummings is better than stroken any day. cummings turbo diesel kicks #$%@!!!!


never heard of a Cummings turbo diesel , ill have to check that out. now the Cummins turbo diesel is awsome


----------



## Tree Blazin (Feb 25, 2008)

My friend said his new 6.4 powerstroke gets about 11-12 mpg on the interstate. My 6.0 gets about 14 pulling my fifthwheel camper


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 26, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Three initials for you.
> 
> GMC




good mechanic coming!!


----------



## HGM (Feb 28, 2008)

For what its worth guys, I'm pretty involved with these things.. All '08s regardless of the brand will get worse fuel economy than previous diesels. Thanks to the government regulations and exhaust aftertreatments. Sorry, its a fact. But to claim 10mpg as the best you can get is false.. I know several people getting 14 or so on average. Part of the reason for poor economy is that most people who drive these things are under the misconception that diesels like to idle..This is by large, one of the worst things you can do for any diesel. Without gettting into too much detail, that it is the cause of 50% of the 6.0L problems. BTW, keep trashing the 6.0L guys, as the price drops to a point where I can afford one of my own, rather than driving other peoples, I will buy one and repair all the damage the previous owner caused. They are a much more powerfull engine than the 7.3L and have one of the best transmissions in the industry behind them(6.4L has the same).. They are finiky though, if you are a 7.3L guy who tends to neglect it and abuse it, you will have a ton of trouble with the 6.0L and should avoid them.. Back to the '08. The fuel economy is reduced because the aftertreatment system requires raw fuel to be sent into the exhaust to burn left over particulate matter(thats where the high EGT's come from and its normal, the TSB was related to the customer that ignored a missfire that caused excessive fuel in the exhaust, different story again, neglect). The lower the quality of fuel, longer idle times, less heat created by the engine(lack of use) the more particulate will build causing the need for more fuel to be used in the exhaust..The recomendation that the exhaust needs to be replaced is not simply @ 100k, its VERY dependant on how it is run. Some guys may make it to 150-200k and some may get 20-30k depending on driving conditions and fuel.. All MFG's have a similar system on their '08 trucks and will be effected in the same way to some degree..If you have a 6.4L or plan to buy one, read the owners manual and watch the dang disc that came in the glove box.. Ignorance is worse than anything else, todays diesels are not the same as grandpa's old Farmall, they require much more care to deliver the same amount of reliability and power.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Feb 28, 2008)

HGM....that which you are sayin Im sure is all true...but on the side of the consumer you have to look at value. If somebody told me I had 35k dollars in the bank right now but a bank robber has been in the area and my 35k dollars may trun into 25k dollars in a few months...id be gettin my money out. Whether the consumer takes care of their truck or not...it has a value...and the 6.ol are dropping like heaters at WALLY WORLD in JULY. Automobiles are investments that usually only depreciate. If you want a 6.ol diesel...get one ...but lease it...Im sure youll find the leasing companys money factors and residual values stink. Id say the same for a 6.4 l being a first year engine...idling is a problem, but i would think that 70 miles an hour for about 20 miles would produce enough heat to remove carbon from those particulate filters. 7.3 TO 6.O WITH MORE HORSES?6.4L with twin turbos...problem solved...well almost.


----------



## HGM (Feb 28, 2008)

Branch, I think I see and agree with some of what you are saying. Your bank robber analogy is just a representation of buying or leasing a vehicle as a whole. Really doesnt matter what it is. Though, some may drop faster than others, all vehicles are terrible investments(except for the rare collectible).. I totally agree that if someone wants a vehicle, they should buy one that suits their needs. This is another problem with the diesel market right now. There are many people buying diesels that have no need for one and would be better suited with a cheaper lower maintenance gas burner. The one area I must say that I disagree with you on is the lease recomendation. They are a lose lose proposition for nearly everyone and should seriously be avoided by anyone who cannot write them off as a business expence, even then, I'm not fond of them.

As for the heat to burn particulate matter during a regeneration, we're talking over 1000*F wich is not an easy task on the downstream side of a diesel exhaust system. It takes a good bit of fuel on the exhaust stroke.That is why they now have Diesel Particulate Filters and catalyic converters. If you can keep the rear most EGT above 590*F for a reasonable period of time, you will see less active regeneration and better fuel economy.

They do get progressively more powerfull, but I think thats part of the problem too. If the average comsumer was happy with the 200hp of the '80s, it would be easier to make..


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 28, 2008)

Chevy man here so I dislike it!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Feb 29, 2008)

hgm....oh contrare it does matter what it is....especially when it depreciates faster than you can pay for it. Good or bad investment is important when purchasing a vehicle. Anything you need for your livliehood on a daily basis is an important investment...because you do not see a return in dollars on a vehicle, you do have to spend money for the product....if it was not an investment then people wouldnt care how much the cost to repair,service,maintain, or replace if totaled in an accident. And if you consider a lease not to be a good recomendation...I ask then why would you want to purchase something thats not a good investment as you stated previously. Why purchase it at all? The fact is leasing is a great idea for lots of people.Especially if they like to trade every 2 to 3 years. Thats where the investment side comes in if you are the other customer who likes to drive a vehicle for 10-15 years and take chances with repairs. Thats why it is considered an investment when you are trying to drive something for a long period of time without warranty and you need the dependability of a vehicle with good reliability for the money you have INVESTED in it. 

AS for the particulate filter build up, again all the more reason to lease it from FORD...THEY STILL OWN IT IN three years and I wouldnt have to worry about what its worth when Im through with the last payment of MY investment I have spent my hard earned money on.

And what is the solution to the particulatE filter problem when it is filled with carbon? REPALCE IT???


----------



## HGM (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I guess it depends on your definition of investment. I'm speaking of an expense that will make me money(real estate, mutual funds, anythig going up in value).. You are speaking of the overall expense of a product. I do see your point in that if the vehicle continues to break or cost more to mainatain, it would lean towards poorer(?) investment. I tend to believe that all vehicles are poor investments,simply tools and will return the best potential reliability(contributing to what you are calling investment return) if properly maintained. This maintnance(the particulate filter on the Ford,Chevy and Dodge fall into this area, all '08s have them)  is part of the cost and not a variable, this needs to be factored into the cost. If a particular vehicle is used and maintained as intended by design, it should by all rights give good service(be a good investment). So, the soccer mom driving a $65k King Ranch F-250 because she thought it was a good investment will be severly disapointed. It will cost much more to repair,maintain, drive, and will likely have more trouble because it is not being loaded and worked to the degree it was designed. The guy buying an F-350 to tow a 24klb trailer will likely be disapointed as well. It will spend most of its life overloaded, he would be better suited with a F-450 or larger. These are just a couple of the factors that people neglect to bring up when they complain about a vehicles reliability. There is no doubt that the 7.3L was a bulletproof diesel and could stand to be overworked and neglected, but with todays emission requirements the diesel world is changing.

The average lease ends with the customer owing more than the residual of the vehicle when its over. When the customer turns it in, he will typically roll the difference into the next lease so he doesnt feel the cost, leaving happy because he didnt spend another dime to get a brand new vehicle. Sounds cool, but say the new lease was fora $20k vehicle and you rolled another $5k into it. You just signed  up for a $25k lease on a vehicle that is worh $15k(since you drove it off the lot). Now, 2yrs later, you owe, say, $18k on a vehicle that has a residual of $10k.. Keep going, your stuck..... This is a typical lease experience.. In rare instances, it may work, but dont go over in mileage.. Factor in that they give you 12k mi per year and the average Atlanta driver puts 20kmi per year on his vehicle.. What is the mileage penalty? $.45mi?? Sorry, good luck with your lease..

Something to think about with todays financing. After 2yrs, 90% of the vehicles on the road are upside down(my estimate). With people going 5,6,7yr terms on a loan, most people owe much more than their vehicle is worth..

We're really getting sidetracked here and hijacking the original thread. This is good discussion and may help some understand perspective. I just wanted to appologize to huntermallard if we're too far off subject..


----------



## huntermallard (Feb 29, 2008)

i ended up getting one and im getting 16.6 mpg, smooth riding and very quiet, so far i love it.


----------



## HGM (Feb 29, 2008)

huntermallard said:


> i ended up getting one and im getting 16.6 mpg, smooth riding and very quiet, so far i love it.



Cool, make sure to watch that DVD in your glove box and enjoy.. Nice truck..


----------



## pepsibowhunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Had a 7.3, 6.0, and now a 6.4...Best one 6.4, guess because it is brand new


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Mar 3, 2008)

huntermallard said:


> i ended up getting one and im getting 16.6 mpg, smooth riding and very quiet, so far i love it.



Congrats.....now lets see some pics of your new toy.


----------



## huntermallard (Mar 3, 2008)

im putting 2.5 lift on later this week and bigger tires ill get some pics up of it then


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Dad has a extended cab 08.  He's put 22K on it and is getting in the 15-16 range.


----------



## huntermallard (Mar 13, 2008)

Pics Added


----------



## fountain (Mar 13, 2008)

fuel mileage--who cares?

get the 08--the one in post 1 looks awesome--put a 5" exhaust, custom dyno tune, do the intake work, larger turbos, elbow and other cooling mods, injectors, and hit the road.  
since 05 i owned 2 lightnings--one mildly modded and the other with a built motor,built tranny and roll cage.  having to run 93 and up octane is just about the same as the diesel price.  if you are gonna go big you gotta pay big.  
i have heard nothing but awesome things for the 7.3.  the 6.0 everyone kept having head gasket trouble (03-04).  nothing was changed in the years to follow from what i have heard--some have trouble some run forever.  the 6.4 is new and is going to have the "first year bugs".  i am not sure about the way they did the exhaust stuff.  i always like the smoke pouring out--looks kool.

the new 08's look awesome to me and folks i know have not had any problems--yet, and i hope they don't.  ford has a great diesel line as do the other companies--just a personal preferance when i comes time to put the cash on the table.


----------



## fishhead (Mar 14, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> 10 mph???  I have a 2006 6.0 and I get 18.2 mph on the highway and about 16.8 mph overall.  How could Ford loose that much fuel efficiency ?



MPH? Or do you mean MPG?


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 15, 2008)

Shuda had 7.3.    My 97 power stroke is rodded and modded and gets 18 mpg on the interstate. Best of all no 800 dollar truck payment, better yet no payment at all.  97 crewcab 4x4.


----------



## gundawg84 (Mar 15, 2008)

Good looking truck, I'ma ford man myself... just can't afford em


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 16, 2008)

That thing is AWSOME!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good looking truck


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 17, 2008)

The truck looks good. I hope you have better luck with fords than I have, for that reason I will probably never own another. They spent 25% of the time in the shop. Best of luck to you, it looks good.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Haha*



cball917 said:


> i work at a dealership and the fuel mileage is horrible. at best 10 mpg



I also work at a dealership and I have heard no one complain about the fuel mileage.  Also what does it matter what the mileage is if some one can afford $50,000.00 on a truck $4.00 a gallon should not be a problem. 

People pay $1.59 for a 20 oz. bottle of water every day.  That is about the same price as fuel, and no one is complaing about bottled water.  My goodness people it is water it comes free from the tap.


----------



## tcward (Mar 17, 2008)

Bird Hunter 21 said:


> I also work at a dealership and I have heard no one complain about the fuel mileage.  Also what does it matter what the mileage is if some one can afford $50,000.00 on a truck $4.00 a gallon should not be a problem.
> 
> People pay $1.59 for a 20 oz. bottle of water every day.  That is about the same price as fuel, and no one is complaing about bottled water.  My goodness people it is water it comes free from the tap.



That's the truth!


----------



## beginnersluck (Mar 17, 2008)

I've heard they aren't that good on mpg, but they sure are pretty.  I've got an '05 and I love it...but my mouth is still watering over yours....great looking truck.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 18, 2008)

i work at a dealership and i get people complaining of fuel economy all the time, BEWARE i read alot of people telling you to modify this and that DO NOT do anything to this truck it will void your warranty on the spot, i went through several training courses on this truck and every instructor said the same thing at the beginning of the courses "ANY aftermarket modifications will void the warranty" if you notice the exhaust pipe at the end has little ridges cut into it and yes they do serve a purpose so do not modify the exhaust or any part of that truck. it is a beautiful truck by the way and congrats on your new purchase


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 18, 2008)

I Second That, Millions Upon Millions Of Dollars Have Been Spent To Engineer These Engines To Meet Customer Demand And Government Regulations.......throw That Stuff On After The Warranty Expires. With Trucks And All The New Technology....they Can Tell You To The Gallon What You've Burned In Fuel Just Idling, Keep It Stock Or You May Pay More Than Just The Price Of Some Aftermarket Promise.....i Think Youll Be Glad You Did...nice Ride And Good Luck With The New Truck.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 18, 2008)

Ol' 30-30 said:


> My boss bought one and loves it. He went from an 06 Dodge 2500quad cab gas to the Ford 6.4. He definitely gets a lot more that 10 mpg (stock, no chip). He's out of town but when he gets back I'll ask him exactly what he gets. I average about 16-17 in my 5.9 Cummins.


 
If he's gettn alot more than 10mpg, than hes really gonna miss that cummins, because he was gettin atleast 7-8 more mpg's with the dodge. Ofcourse that would depend on what size rear end he had too. He would be the first Ive heard say they got ALOT more than 10 mpgs...but driving conditions, take off and idle have a tremendous amount to do with mpg's...I wish him well and hope that his fuel economy stays up there.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 18, 2008)

*oh, just noticed it was gas...*



BRANCHWYNN said:


> If he's gettn alot more than 10mpg, than hes really gonna miss that cummins, because he was gettin atleast 7-8 more mpg's with the dodge. Ofcourse that would depend on what size rear end he had too. He would be the first Ive heard say they got ALOT more than 10 mpgs...but driving conditions, take off and idle have a tremendous amount to do with mpg's...I wish him well and hope that his fuel economy stays up there.


 
sorry, just noticed it was gas...should not matter what mpg's are to him anyway


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 24, 2008)

HGM, thanks for the update on the TSB, I understand now....Sooo, again, not to hijack the thread, if you run a diesel (im currently drivin a 97 Cummins 24V) the EGTs at 65 or so, run right around 590...thats a good thing?  Im new to the diesel world..I know diesels like to run hard..keeps em warm and lubed up I assume!! 

Great lookin truck man...congrats on her!! Someday I will own one!! LOL!!


----------



## lockandload (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know why everyone is getting such bad gas mileage, I've had my 08 F250 FX4 for five months now and I average about 13 to 15 mile/gal in the city and about 18 on the interstate.  I get about 13 to 15 m/g on the interstate pulling my camper with the bed of the truck loaded down.  I like the 6.4, good power, quiet, and a good looking truck.


----------



## marc bramblett (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope you kept your 99 2500 for a back up truck.truck looks good but it will never be the truck your dodge is .


----------



## cook (Mar 27, 2008)

i gotta 5.3 1500 gas and would love a new ford 250 four wheel drive
*i wouldnt care if it only got 10 mpg*
my silverado gets 14 pulling landscape double axle 16 ft trailer with about 1600lbs worth of weight


----------



## alanngmt (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice looking truck... just wouldn't want the payment especially with these times. I'll keep my 04 SCab 6.0 w/ 25k that hasn't give me one day of trouble.


----------



## rednck21 (Apr 3, 2008)

EnglishRedNeck said:


> The 5.9 Cummins is the best diesel out there.





your probably right, but id never buy one because of what they come in.


----------



## Johnboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a 08 F250 and thinking of putting a leveling kit on to but how is the ride


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Apr 11, 2008)

Johnboy said:


> I got a 08 F250 and thinking of putting a leveling kit on to but how is the ride



I'm looking at one for my 06 cummins.  How hard are they to install yourself?


----------



## Johnboy (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going take it to a lift shop to put a leveling kit on so i wouldn't know how hard it is to put on


----------



## huntermallard (Apr 12, 2008)

no prob to install just need some air tools, the ride didnt change at all, if you have tools, doing it yourself is the way to go, it took only about 3 hours to do the lift on the front and back.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 12, 2008)

Huntermallard,

Great looking truck! I have a 2002 GMC Yukon with the 8.1 liter V8 so don't feel bad. I get about 8-10MPG myself. The bottom line is that any full size truck that will do what we need it to do for hunting,pulling etc... is going to eat us up. I chalk it up to a cost of living and stomp the pedal

ENJOY YOUR TRUCK!!!!!!!! You only live once.

Robert


----------



## Powerstroke_4x4_08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well i guess if a man has enough money its alright to have the new powerstrokes but i was in the Ford dealership not long ago and they had the new motors lined across the back wall, and i laughed and said are they so good that yall are putting them in the old bodystyles, and he said unfortunatley not that they were the worst motors Ford had ever put in their diesel trucks.  Another guy I know bought a brand new 450 with the new motor, he hates GMC products but he said the fuel mileage and it being in the shop every other week was making him like the sounds of Duramax.  You Just cant beat the Ol' 7.3 powerstrokes, have had more than one and and i pull hard and ive never sat on the side of any road, knock on wood.


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 16, 2008)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i work at a dealership and i get people complaining of fuel economy all the time, BEWARE i read alot of people telling you to modify this and that DO NOT do anything to this truck it will void your warranty on the spot, i went through several training courses on this truck and every instructor said the same thing at the beginning of the courses "ANY aftermarket modifications will void the warranty" if you notice the exhaust pipe at the end has little ridges cut into it and yes they do serve a purpose so do not modify the exhaust or any part of that truck. it is a beautiful truck by the way and congrats on your new purchase



We just got a new 08 powerstroke for a work truck and I was wondering what those little cutouts do?  What's their purpose?

As far as mileage goes, we drove the HECK out of that truck for the first few tanks (checkin' the acceleration I guess ) and the worst we could get was about 11.5 mpg, so it really wasn't to bad.


----------



## redhead351 (Jan 12, 2009)

man thats an awesome lookin truck


----------



## HGM (Jan 12, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> We just got a new 08 powerstroke for a work truck and I was wondering what those little cutouts do?  What's their purpose?
> 
> As far as mileage goes, we drove the HECK out of that truck for the first few tanks (checkin' the acceleration I guess ) and the worst we could get was about 11.5 mpg, so it really wasn't to bad.




They are "diffusers" ...Basically a venturi that sucks in outside air as the exhaust pressure pushes past them. Resulting in a cooler exhaust.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 12, 2009)

Great looking truck.
For the money not good enough mpg for me.
Cummins all the way .
I6 only way to go.


----------



## HGM (Jan 13, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> Great looking truck.
> For the money not good enough mpg for me.
> Cummins all the way .
> I6 only way to go.



Have you checked the '08 Cummins fuel economy?


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 13, 2009)

NO I have an 05 .
All of your new Diesels are getting poor MPG due to the emissions Crap.
you would think with Twins from the factory that the Ford would get better.
The ford 7.3 P/S was the best diesel that they had going for them .
But that's old news.


----------



## The Quag (Jan 13, 2009)

'06 was the last year that Ford made the good diesels...the fuel mileage dropped like a rock in '07.


----------



## HGM (Jan 14, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> *All of your new Diesels are getting poor MPG due to the emissions Crap*..



That was my point, thank your elected officials....


----------



## RouDaddy (Jan 16, 2009)

6.0 PSD with an EGR delete and ARP studs behaves like a totally different engine.  I'll keep mine forever.


----------



## redhead351 (Jan 18, 2009)

The cutouts in the exhaust are there to help cool the exhaust temps during regeneration


----------

